# Need Help - Getting Vivid Color with Chromablast Ink



## Mozgrrl (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know how to get vivid colors to print out using Chromablast inks? My system is the Ricoh GX7700 and I'm using Chromablast genuine inks, but my images look really muted out lately. I'm thinking I may need to change the profile? I set it up with the dealer a long time ago, but I am not happy with the muted out color it's creating. Can anyone help?


----------

